# Mentor lagoons



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright, first I would like to say to the "regulars" from last year, this will be my second year fishing it. Making me a regular. But as compared to them, I'm a regular that shares info, so feel free to ask! As for the ice, first channel when pulling in is wide open still where the creek runs in, the channel we normally fish is locked up all around with bout 1.5" clear ice. Hopefully this snow that's coming gets blown off cause of the cold temps and windy conditions. There is a barge docked in there, not sure if it's there for winter or what, just hope it doesn't destroy the ice if they take it out. Also, the fence does have an extension now so only way around is on the ice first then around.Excited to get back at it, ready to fish with some of you I met last year, and hopefully new ones this year!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Never fished there before always wondered about it though I live in ashtabula county so I fish the conneaut harbor alot


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bumpus said:


> Never fished there before always wondered about it though I live in ashtabula county so I fish the conneaut harbor alot


Search for mentor lagoons in this forum and look at the one from last year


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright, first I would like to say to the "regulars" from last year, this will be my second year fishing it. Making me a regular. But as compared to them, I'm a regular that shares info, so feel free to ask! As for the ice, first channel when pulling in is wide open still where the creek runs in, the channel we normally fish is locked up all around with bout 1.5" clear ice. Hopefully this snow that's coming gets blown off cause of the cold temps and windy conditions. There is a barge docked in there, not sure if it's there for winter or what, just hope it doesn't destroy the ice if they take it out. Also, the fence does have an extension now so only way around is on the ice first then around.Excited to get back at it, ready to fish with some of you I met last year, and hopefully new ones this year!


Yea what's up with that barge, tug, and crane? Looks really weird sitting there. I'm thinking they dredged or going to dredge the marina. It could use it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just checked again, first channel and creek are locked up now, boat ramp channel starting to look good. About 2-2.5" clear ice, held about 75% of my weight, cracked when I kicked as hard as I could(no auger with me). This is not me saying it's good to fish yet, but close. Me and a buddy are gonna give it another look tomorrow evening and might be out Saturday morn. I'm 6'5 300 lbs so I need some good ice before I feel safe. Also the wind is doing what I hoped, keeping al the snow off!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Just checked again, first channel and creek are locked up now, boat ramp channel starting to look good. About 2-2.5" clear ice, held about 75% of my weight, cracked when I kicked as hard as I could(no auger with me). This is not me saying it's good to fish yet, but close. Me and a buddy are gonna give it another look tomorrow evening and might be out Saturday morn. I'm 6'5 300 lbs so I need some good ice before I feel safe. Also the wind is doing what I hoped, keeping al the snow off!


keep me posted Eric. what's Anthony up to? I lost his number and haven't seen him post lately


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> keep me posted Eric. what's Anthony up to? I lost his number and haven't seen him post lately


He's going down there with me tomorrow to check it with his auger, all my stuff is back home, gotta get it out next time I'm down there


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright, just stopped down there, someone must've come down with a spud and punched a hole off end of dock. Seems about 3.5-4". Again do not listen to me, don't want anyone faking in because of me, if you want to fish it, PLEASE check it first for yourself. I will be down there this evening with a buddy and his auger, gonna look around and hopefully be out in the morning!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright, just stopped down there, someone must've come down with a spud and punched a hole off end of dock. Seems about 3.5-4". Again do not listen to me, don't want anyone faking in because of me, if you want to fish it, PLEASE check it first for yourself. I will be down there this evening with a buddy and his auger, gonna look around and hopefully be out in the morning!
> View attachment 225673


Are you able to fish right off the dock and just drill a hole over the side?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Are you able to fish right off the dock and just drill a hole over the side?


Not sure if it's legal but I have done it there


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Might be a go-to with iffy ice. You get em right off the dock or not as good as other areas? I'm a good hour away or better


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Might be a go-to with iffy ice. You get em right off the dock or not as good as other areas? I'm a good hour away or better


We only ever catch the fish right on the dock


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my auger and just checked legit, about 3.5" with 2 layers. Pretty sketchy, if I fish tomorrow it'll most likely be from a dock unless I find better ice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

3.5" will thaw out quickly if it's raining and in the 40's. Looks like a dock would be the smart choice. The ice probably isn't going to totally melt but the amount of weight it can support will drastically reduce.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

And we are on the ice!! First fish of the season is a little gill but I'll take it!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got off the ice, 3 of us about 15 gills, didn't have my vex with me, would've done better if I had it, ice starting to get a little sketchy but for most part good. Will be back some point this week


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

ldrjay said:


> keep me posted Eric. what's Anthony up to? I lost his number and haven't seen him post lately


Grab my # from Eric or I'll grab yours from him. We should get together soon


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Cntrpn said:


> Grab my # from Eric or I'll grab yours from him. We should get together soon


will do man.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The Mentor FD doing their thing at Lagoons today.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll be down there in the morning if anyone wants to join


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Been getting them decent all day, got a 10" crappie and a 9 1/4" gill as my biggest, have found ice anywhere from 3-8". Got about 7 keepers total of about 40-50 fish


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice job Eric! Can't complain with steady action


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll be out in the morning again around 9:30 if anyone would like to join be my guest. Green Eskimo flip


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's my 9 1/4" gill from yesterday








Caught another 50 fish today in about 3 hours. Need to weed thru a lot of small ones to get keepers but nonstop action all day. Was on about 5-6" of ice, 3" in middle. If you haven't been down there and don't know the ice I would not recommend fishing it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I almost went there today instead of Charles mill. I'm like 5 mins away from the marina. Did you guys venture out or just hang at the regular spot? I was at my dock yesterday which is one of the closest dock to the channel at it looked sketchy.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I almost went there today instead of Charles mill. I'm like 5 mins away from the marina. Did you guys venture out or just hang at the regular spot? I was at my dock yesterday which is one of the closest dock to the channel at it looked sketchy.


Regular spot. Same old small ones with just a few keepers
How was Charles mills?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Cntrpn said:


> Regular spot. Same old small ones with just a few keepers
> How was Charles mills?


Good ice but slow... ice is going to be soupy I bet just about everywhere today. You guys going to try lagoons?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good ice but slow... ice is going to be soupy I bet just about everywhere today. You guys going to try lagoons?


Edges are gone and soupy as hell here at Lagoons. Didn't check the thickness but I wouldn't try it. We will have to wait until the next northern blast guys.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

No ice at all... history..


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you see a big guy in orange camo dragging a sled and oxygen tanks, that will be me. Frst timer at the lagoons. i have lived in Mentor over 20 years. Got out to Skeeter a few times in 2014. Looking to fish closer to home. I'm retired.

After all this rain, looking forward to some extended cold.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISNFOOL said:


> If you see a big guy in orange camo dragging a sled and oxygen tanks, that will be me. Frst timer at the lagoons. i have lived in Mentor over 20 years. Got out to Skeeter a few times in 2014. Looking to fish closer to home. I'm retired.
> 
> After all this rain, looking forward to some extended cold.


Your welcome to join any of us who fish it, always welcoming new guys to catch some fish! I'm usually out there in a green Eskimo, my name is Eric. Come by and say hi if you see me


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. . Will do. I have a gander mountain 2 man hub style shelter, a heater for it, tip ups etc. My sled is made out of the bottom of an old car top carrier. I put skis on it. Made a harness to pull it. I use 2 walking sticks to get around on foot.

Is it a long walk out to fishing area? I have a hummingbird helix 7, I ordered an ice transducer for it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISNFOOL said:


> Thanks. . Will do. I have a gander mountain 2 man hub style shelter, a heater for it, tip ups etc. My sled is made out of the bottom of an old car top carrier. I put skis on it. Made a harness to pull it. I use 2 walking sticks to get around on foot.
> 
> Is it a long walk out to fishing area? I have a hummingbird helix 7, I ordered an ice transducer for it.


No not at all, I'll probably fish it later this week if the ice is good and I'll show you where we get them


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Conversation sent with contact info. Thanks for offering help.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I just checked the lagoons. No ice anywhere. Barge is still at the dock.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

"BIGEYURK25, Check your profile/ conversations. I sent you a message early this morning.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea that ice was gone 2 weeks ago. Hopefully this artic blast will get it going again.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

The barge it going to be there all winter.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. Looking forward to meeting you guys once the hard water returns.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

First channel wide open from the creek going into it, rest of channels just about completely locked up


----------



## timo4352 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm going down tomorrow morning to poke at the ice and see what's there.
I don't have real high hopes, but maybe ....


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

timo4352 said:


> I'm going down tomorrow morning to poke at the ice and see what's there.
> I don't have real high hopes, but maybe ....


Yeah I didn't test just looked, open water yesterday around the. Barge and 1 dock that I could see, that was it. You might get lucky and find 3-4" of ice somewhere, seems like it doesn't take much for it to build in there, but it will fluctuate so be ready for that


----------



## timo4352 (Jan 9, 2017)

No good at the lagoons this morning. More open water than ice.
Checked Veterans park next and it looks pretty good - completely covered.
2 or 3 hits with the spud went through. Almost seemed like it might be enough to hold me, but I didn't risk going out. If the warm up that is forecast doesn't actually come true, I think it will be good in the next few days. Praying it doesn't warm up now...............


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The docks are open, gonna try there now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

They are trying to get bigger....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 229130
> They are trying to get bigger....


Ended up with 10 nice ones after weeding thru prob 25. 36deg but the wind was a biatch. 10fow with waxies.


----------

